# Any NYC restaurant  recommendations?



## rubbershoes (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm taking the family next year and just thinking about the food.  Any good places you've been to that are good for families. 
Not too expensive


----------



## TruXta (Mar 23, 2017)

That's a bit like asking for dinner recommendations in London. At a minimum - where are you staying, what kind of food do you like?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 23, 2017)

Staying midtown

Eat anything apart from dog


----------



## 1927 (Mar 25, 2017)

Cafe Mogador in the East village.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 25, 2017)

Went recently. My favourite for seafood Tacos was Los Maricos in Chelsea Market. Near the High Line.

Menu:
BIENVENIDOS


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 25, 2017)

There's a great dim sum place in Chinatown. I can't remember what it's called though... the Golden Dragon or something, not that that's any help.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 25, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm taking the family next year and just thinking about the food.  Any good places you've been to that are good for families.
> Not too expensive


Katz's Diner? Proper jewish deli stuff (think salt beef bagels) and an NYC institution.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 25, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


> Katz's Diner? Proper jewish deli stuff (think salt beef bagels) and an NYC institution.


Is the knish  bakery justdiwn the road still open, I suspect it may have been gentrified by now as it was at Houston and Bowery I think.


ETA: just checked and it's still open. Yonah Shimmell's. Google it. Really cheap .


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2017)

Mrs Shoes used to live in NY but it's changed so much since then

And the Man v Food website isn't helpful.  I was hoping to take on one of his challenges


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


> Katz's Diner? Proper jewish deli stuff (think salt beef bagels) and an NYC institution.



My mum took me to Bloom's in Whitechapel when I was about 11 .  Taking my kids to Katz's will be a nice symetry


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2017)

Murray Hill Diner - 33d and Lexington - "proper" diner with NY attitude.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 28, 2017)

Great fresh fried chicken and accompaniments.  Not the cheapest but well worth it imho.  Homepage

If you are making a trip over the river to Williamsburg (which I recommend as it only takes 30-40 mins on the subway) then Fette Sau is as good a BBQ place as you will find.  Pay by weight.  It's *really* good.  Food


----------



## FreguentLy (May 10, 2017)

Yes.
If u like fish of any kind or/and Turkish cuisine (but mostly fish and seafood). visit that one. Been there 3 times within the period 2008-2015, never disappointed
Book in advance tho

2710 Emmons Ave, Brooklyn, NY 11235, ..
Google


----------

